# paphiopedilum x phragmipedium



## youngslipper (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi all. Lately i have been wondering, why dont you ever see hybrids between these to genusses. Have any of you tried breeding these, and have any photos of how the blooms look. This will be my next experiment.


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 26, 2015)

I've only ever seen this article on a cross: http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/Special/enpxp.html

Would be very interesting to see more experiments.


----------



## youngslipper (Apr 26, 2015)

Saw that one too.


----------



## troy (Apr 26, 2015)

lol..


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2015)

there are more. Look on Phragweb. They often don't survive.


----------

